# 10/16 TR - When everything comes together



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Got into em pretty good on Friday. Found them in a marsh where wind was pushing water into a back lake.










Orale guey!










I poled after them and picked fish off the edges for a little over an hour. Smaller pods would break off when I'd hook a fish and I'd go chase them










Fish were solid too. Sorry for the crappy pic.










Weapon of choice was the good ol trusty #2 bead chain crack fly, although I think you could've thrown anything in there and they would've hammered it


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice. Great pics also!


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

*St.croix*

Man,
You were working that St.Croix 8WT.that I sold you.
Great pics,always enjoy them.
Skiffstiff


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Very nice photos and report. Good looking fly, too.


----------



## colby6968 (Jan 30, 2013)

Awesome Pictures what a stellar day! 

Is that a Nautilus reel or a Allen? Curios b/c the color is cool and I was going to buy an Allen at one point.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks guys. It was a blessed day.



SKIFFSTIFF said:


> Man,
> You were working that St.Croix 8WT.that I sold you.
> Great pics,always enjoy them.
> Skiffstiff


Yep that st croix you sold me got quite the work out that day. You know, I've bought a couple more 8wts over the years but that trusty St. croix seems to be the only one I ever fish.



> Is that a Nautilus reel or a Allen? Curios b/c the color is cool and I was going to buy an Allen at one point.


It's the Allen Alpha III. Great reel for the price. Silky smooth and plenty of drag.


----------

